# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  .::Портал отличного настроения!::. - прошу оценить!

## Hooligan

прошу оценить портальчик
http://tarakans.org/
Буду рад критике, только уж очень сильно не бейте :)

----------


## Botanig

занимательный и очень приятный сайт!

----------


## Hooligan

Большое спасибо :)
рад что сайт понравился!

----------


## DEL

сделан "от души"!
хороший ресурс
какой движок используется?

----------


## Hooligan

Приятно слышать положительное мнение :)
а движок - ReloadCMS - которому сейчас наконец-то стали больше уделять внимание.
Простенький движок....но оооочень удобный...ничего лишнего...все понятно и просто...решил вот поработать с ним...стало интересно что из этого получится :)

----------


## Botanig

а откуда содержимое для сайта берете ( контент ) ? =)))
С каких ресурсов, просто интересно!=)))

----------


## Hooligan

ну скажем...до этого у меня был сайтик-с совсем не юмористической тематики...однако я по жизни человек веселый...и частенько посешал разного рода юмористические порталы :) ну и так..что-то сохранял...что-то друзья показывали...со всего по немножку...вот и получилось...
больше всех мне полюбился http://qwe.ru/ давнишняя моя любовь...там есть все что нужно...и шутки...и приколы...и истории...будет интересно любому :)

----------


## YO!RIK

+1, прикольный сайт =))

----------


## Delta

> прошу оценить портальчик
> http://tarakans.org/
> Буду рад критике, только уж очень сильно не бейте :)


Асыпки есть. Стрелочки внизу - и в никуда почти, на пустую стланицу. По-крайней мере, в Firefox.

----------


## Hooligan

а вот на счет стрелочек не понял :((

----------


## Delta

> а вот на счет стрелочек не понял :((


НЕ спи :) ! Стрелочки у тебя еще были  - 20 июня, а сейчас - иЮл, ты шаблон поменял - теперь кнопки "назад" и "далее" - все ок, работают корректно.

P.S. где ж ты таких Епонских мальчиков нашел... Жуть...

----------


## Hooligan

кстати сменил дизайн вчера :) оцените ;)

----------


## Hooligan

> НЕ спи :) ! Стрелочки у тебя еще были  - 20 июня, а сейчас - иЮл, ты шаблон поменял - теперь кнопки "назад" и "далее" - все ок, работают корректно.
> 
> P.S. где ж ты таких Епонских мальчиков нашел... Жуть...


Да ладно забавно ж...но на месте этих мальчиков я оказаться не хотел бы :)))

----------


## Delta

> кстати сменил дизайн вчера :) оцените ;)


 Дизайн - дело вкуса, о котором поэтому не спорят... Но мне больше новый нравится.
ТОлько почему то кажется, что не дизайн - а CMS сменилась - не Joomla\Mamba сейчас, нет? 

А мат в любой публичной форме - не приветствую. "следуя моде...на сами не знают что..." - а сам следуешь моде на Лебедева? :)
IMHO, неудачное следование получится.

P.S. где ж ты и как все-таки такие картинки находишь...
Одна из них - "про Урал" - это с нашего региона... В жигулях трое человек из "СНГ" было... "Одноземелец" что ли?

----------


## Hooligan

Картинки не только я ищу, еще их ищет помошник мой - редактор главный,а берет он их думаю с других порталов :)
ЦМС сменилась, тут ты прав, теперь это Dle
Одноземелец, ну да я с Урала - Оренбургская область, а родом с Екатиринбурга
На счет мата, согласен но я не следую моде тут ты ошибаешься.
на счет же Эмо...порой человек сам не знает что это слово то значит...а называет себя таковым,  я вот про что :)

----------


## Delta

> Картинки не только я ищу, еще их ищет помошник мой - редактор главный,а берет он их думаю с других порталов :)
> ЦМС сменилась, тут ты прав, теперь это Dle
> Одноземелец, ну да я с Урала - Оренбургская область, а родом с Екатиринбурга
> На счет мата, согласен но я не следую моде тут ты ошибаешься.
> на счет же Эмо...порой человек сам не знает что это слово то значит...а называет себя таковым,  я вот про что :)


почти "земляки" оказывается, Сургут, где много оленЕй и медведЕй, и снег в июне. :)

Даталайф пробовал где-то год назад - очень понравился, но.. - начитался на форуме про дыры и напугался(в тот момент как раз активно атаковали  сайты на DLE, ХакИры поцапались с девелопером DLE и ломали даже форум:)  ). Жду релиз Joomla 1,5 - там наконец интернационализация будет нормальная, и админка в этой версии человечий вид приобрела. В Жумле замечательный бридж в SMF, и сам SMF для меня лучший по своим возможностям. А главное проблема - не столько какая CMS, сколько где брать шаблоны... Тот что у тебя сейчас - сам делалИ? В смысле - совсем сам или почти сам? (тут должен быть смайлик, но уже лимит исчерпааан)

P.S. насчет моды - это была "тонко замаскированная провокация", результатом доволен.(тут тоже должен быть  смайлииик...)
P.S.S. ...а чего такое это "Эмо" И?... Я вот тоже не знаю, оно вообще кому-то нужно, может оно в хозяйстве пригодитьсяИ

(...про смайлик уже надоело  - надеюсь, по контексту будет понятно)

----------


## Hooligan

> почти "земляки" оказывается, Сургут, где много оленЕй и медведЕй, и снег в июне. :)
> 
> Даталайф пробовал где-то год назад - очень понравился, но.. - начитался на форуме про дыры и напугался(в тот момент как раз активно атаковали  сайты на DLE, ХакИры поцапались с девелопером DLE и ломали даже форум:)  ). Жду релиз Joomla 1,5 - там наконец интернационализация будет нормальная, и админка в этой версии человечий вид приобрела. В Жумле замечательный бридж в SMF, и сам SMF для меня лучший по своим возможностям. А главное проблема - не столько какая CMS, сколько где брать шаблоны... Тот что у тебя сейчас - сам делалИ? В смысле - совсем сам или почти сам? (тут должен быть смайлик, но уже лимит исчерпааан)
> 
> P.S. насчет моды - это была "тонко замаскированная провокация", результатом доволен.(тут тоже должен быть  смайлииик...)
> P.S.S. ...а чего такое это "Эмо" И?... Я вот тоже не знаю, оно вообще кому-то нужно, может оно в хозяйстве пригодитьсяИ
> 
> (...про смайлик уже надоело  - надеюсь, по контексту будет понятно)


Да на счет ДатаЛайфа согласен...раньше по аналогичной причине боялся на него переходить, счас вроде новые версии вышли с меньшим количеством дыр, да и идеального ничего нет - ломается все! Уж больно он мне понравился за удобство остановился на ДЛЕ. Шшаблоны это тчоно проблема так как из меня дизайнер...так же как и балерина - плохой :) Шаблон рисовал не я ...так немножко "доделал" шаблон подарили, на счет Жумлы/Мамбы...ну не нравятся они мне...дело вкуса, просто не нравятся...хотя движки не плохие по своим возможностям, первое что не понравилось сразу - админка...уж больно все громоздко и непонятно...разбираться со всем этим честное слово не хотелось

----------


## Hooligan

а я без смайликов совсем написал...дурная блин привычка у меня...чуть ли не после каждого слова смайл.
На счет "моды" гы гы...я просто подумал...подумал...и решил каждый имеет "право на лево" тобишь если человеку нравится стиль Эмо ну и бог с ним...просто развелось счас "всяких...разных" подрожателей...
Что такое эмо...это не ко мне..это к великому богу - "интеренет" :)

----------


## Delta

> а я без смайликов совсем написал...дурная блин привычка у меня...чуть ли не после каждого слова смайл.
> На счет "моды" гы гы...я просто подумал...подумал...и решил каждый имеет "право на лево" тобишь если человеку нравится стиль Эмо ну и бог с ним...просто развелось счас "всяких...разных" подрожателей...
> Что такое эмо...это не ко мне..это к великому богу - "интеренет" :)


Все таки посмотри 1,5 бету J - уверен, админка тебе даже очень понравится :) (...после 1.2).
Насчет безопасности - у DLE "коллектив" разработчиков - ранее был аж целых 1 (одын) человек... Как сейчас не знаю - но это слишком сложно - одному все аспекты "вылизывать". В J  - по крайней мере пишут - "очень прошлись" по всему коду - для 1,5. Как окажется на самом деле - скоро посмотрим (...как сайт запустим- так и посмотрииим...)
P.S. я так почему-то и подумал- что этот "эмо" в хозяйстве не пригодится, раз его надо через поисковик искать - ну и ... с ним, хватает  новоязов и без него :)

----------


## Delta

Да- еще насчет балерин - мы тут с тобой очень похожи. Из меня балерин вообще никакой. Только методом апроксимации - неделями одну картинку приходится мучать, пока она сама на себя не станет похожа... Ну есть же люди - сразу рисуют хххады и все?!... :(

Показал сегодня этих мальчиков, ранее там же смотрели какая машина лучше - Урал или ВАЗ... 
ОТвет: "...да где ты это берешь?!?" :)

Удачи. И выходных побольше :)

----------


## Hooligan

Все возможно, по твоему совету посмотрю обязательно, там видно будет - глядишь и стану поклонником Жумлы ;)
А у тебя сейчас есть какой-нибудь свой сайтец для оценки?:)
Интересно :)

----------


## Hooligan

Да и тебе тоже счастливо :) ну пива там море и всего что к нему прилагается ;)

----------


## Delta

> Да и тебе тоже счастливо :) ну пива там море и всего что к нему прилагается ;)


...да выспаться хотя бы, фиг с ним, с пивом... :))

Сайтов на CMS пока   нет - есть один на HTML, для фирмы (...зато надежно, как топор - десяток страниц, остальное - прайсы, прайсы, прайсы, прайсы...), остальные на винчестере - заразу балерину ждем... Нужно цвета профессионально подобрать, логотип корпоративный нормально сделать - да пусть "профи" с этим возятся... Свой личный надо запускать через месяц - ...вот выходные и проходят - за издевательством над очередным шаблоном, чтобы хоть что-то похожее на DLE по стилю появилось...

:) 

потом ссылку напишу, как домен хостер пропишет.

----------


## Hooligan

Договорились :)

----------


## Hooligan

Сменил адрес сайта! теперь это
http://prikolnah.ru/

----------


## oleganishce

сайтец прикольный но что то у меня очень долго грузиццо. хотя и скорость приличная..

----------

